# Brie Bella Megathread: BRIE MODE!!!



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's hard to care about Brie when theres a mirror image of her walking around with a much better body...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nightmare515 said:


> It's hard to care about Brie when theres a mirror image of her walking around with a much better body...


Very much.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

nightmare515 said:


> It's hard to care about Brie when theres a mirror image of her walking around with a much better body...


I actually prefer Brie over Nikki.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Brie Mode :banderas


Easily prefer her over Nikki. Brie's got a great booty and a much prettier face kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brie is genuinely a very beautiful woman but she's the got the misfortune of having a twin with the greatest tits in womens wrestling history and one of the very best asses.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Brie is genuinely a very beautiful woman but she's the got the misfortune of having a twin with the greatest tits in womens wrestling history and one of the very best asses.


This.

Brie is hot on her own and if I only knew of her then I would think shes pretty attractive with a nice athletic body. 

Then Nikki walks up next to her in her ring gear and her hat on sideways and it becomes extremely hard to even remotely care about Brie anymore. 

It would be different if they weren't identical twins. Now every time I see Brie I just can't help thinking that there is somebody with the exact same face on one of the best bodies in wrestling.

I'm glad she is happily married to someone who loves her for who she is and how she looks. If they were both single and Nikki did all of that to herself and Brie stayed looking the same I would be extremely pissed off if I were her lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Face: Brie
Tits: Nikki
Abs: Brie
VAJJ: Both will give you Lentivirus
Ass: Nikki
Legs: Tied
I would take Nikki though. Just to carry me around and other things.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Minus the red thats a very cool look.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Brie is genuinely a very beautiful woman but she's the got the misfortune of having a twin with the greatest tits in womens wrestling history and one of the very best asses.


Brie could easily get the fake tits though,but I definitely think she has the prettier face and personality, but yes, Nikkis ass though. :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Addychu said:


> Brie could easily get the fake tits though,but I definitely think she has the prettier face and personality, but yes, Nikkis ass though. :mark:


I do agree that Brie has the prettier face, both girls though need to steer away from the bright red lipstick. Theres been a lot of women with fake tits in wrestling, some good, some bad, very few have been great, Brie might not be as lucky as Nikki with her "upgrade".

And again Brie in that black leather outfit! Yes please!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I'd really be all for that being Brie's ring gear. I'd say Nikki as well, but those booty shorts and loosely tied up top work too well with her body.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Damn that yellow outfit :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


The match:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

About time this thread started. What a time to be alive! #BrieMode 










:wall


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> About time this thread started. What a time to be alive! #BrieMode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speechless. Incredible. Put Nikki out of view (sorry about my avatar and sig) and Brie's beauty is undeniable. What a babe.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## mob574j (Dec 10, 2006)

Finally a Brie Thread!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MooMilk (Dec 17, 2014)

nightmare515 said:


> It's hard to care about Brie when theres a mirror image of her walking around with a much better body...


You're like one of those guys that posts 1 unflattering pic of Megan Fox and claims she's ugly now, even tho it's actually hard to see a real difference between old pictures and current pictures.

Internet standards of beauty are just unbelievable sometimes.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

MooMilk said:


> You're like one of those guys that posts 1 unflattering pic of Megan Fox and claims she's ugly now, even tho it's actually hard to see a real difference between old pictures and current pictures.
> 
> Internet standards of beauty are just unbelievable sometimes.


I never said she wasn't attractive, quite the contrary I think Brie has a pretty face just like her identical sister. 

The problem is that since they are literally identical sisters that means she looks exactly like Nikki in the face but Nikki has a much better body than Brie does. 

So...on her own Brie looks just fine but when she stands next to Nikki I have a hard time justifying looking at Brie when her identical sister is there with twice the body she has. 

But yes I will agree that internet and Hollywood standards of beauty are a problem which is why so many guys run around trying to find a girlfriend who looks like Mila Kunis only to realize that REAL people in society don't tend to look like that very often.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I honestly can't believe Bryan gets to hit that.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She really is a very, very beautiful woman.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

...yep...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mickeyphree (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the gifs.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## fcohoon (Dec 17, 2015)

She is heaven!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


DAMN!!!!! Brie really doesn't get enough love, she's gorgeous.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Of the Bella's. Brie is surely my favorite(if you factor in looks and personality)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

> https://mega.nz/#F!mcUmBLoY!rDSbFky8GX6w-eLbU1tjGA


----------



## vikez (Jul 18, 2014)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Of the Bella's. Brie is surely my favorite(if you factor in looks and personality)


For me too. And her abs are my goals.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

beautiful Brie..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

paladin errant said:


> beautiful Brie..


She's stunning!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

and she's more attractive than her sister,she never used breast implants,she's naturally beautiful and i prefer her temper,she's not precious or snob like Nikki.


----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

natural


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

https://fat.gfycat.com/UnawareImpartialDevilfish.webm


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

don't like when she has too much make up but she's beautiful.

daniel bryan ,lucky bastard ! :lol


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

it's me or Brie was more hotter than her sister?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

with nikki


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Congrats Bella fans on the teen choice award


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ I saw her in person yesterday at the taping of Extra... she was wearing that... and I am 98% sure she is pregnant


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

that's why she has left the company,she wanted babies with daniel.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

paladin errant said:


> that's why she has left the company,she wanted babies with daniel.


right... it just hasn't been announced yet... either too early or they are trying to keep it quiet as long as possible because of the show


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

MERPER said:


> ^^^ I saw her in person yesterday at the taping of Extra... she was wearing that... and I am 98% sure she is pregnant


Well seems you were correct


----------



## helenedwards (Sep 21, 2016)

Brie is genuinely a very beautiful woman


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

koda2_00 said:


> Well seems you were correct


yeah, I took a video of them walking onto the stage, that was essentially a profile shot and Brie's belly and breasts were pretty large... especially since she was so skinny and toned in her stomach area while active in WWE so I knew what was up


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

with a led zepp t-shirt,this girl is perfect..:smile2:


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't wait to see baby bumps.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

WWE just uploaded these:


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Preview for this weeks Total Divas


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Brie is genuinely a very beautiful woman but she's the got the misfortune of having a twin with the greatest tits in womens wrestling history and one of the very best asses.


Got to disagree I say Maryse has the best tits


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God damn Bries pregnancy tits are amazing


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Fap Fap Fap this thread needs more pages


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with sasha









IMG 7848 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7848 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Sasha


----------

